# Which side of the car is gas tank on?



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Be honest on this poll. How many people here knew about the triangle (or arrow) by your gas gauge that shows what side to fill your tank on?

I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You call it a triangle.
I call it a "can't miss arrow"


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You call it a triangle.
> I call it a "can't miss arrow"


I'm hoping for a NO winner on this poll...I'll feel better about me not knowing half my life.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

It was something trivial I read about while looking for other information, six months ago.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> It was something trivial I read about while looking for other information, six months ago.


Trivial?
Knowing what that arrow is there for is life changing


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> It was something trivial I read about while looking for other information, six months ago.


I learned from rental company I worked for


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Trivial?
> Knowing what that arrow is there for is life changing


The arrow is irrelevant to me. Not sure why the designer put that in there.



jgiun1 said:


> I learned from rental company I worked for


Enterprise Rental Car?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> The arrow is irrelevant to me. Not sure why the designer put that in there.


We had a fleet of 2,700 cars of every make & model and it's put on gauge by every manufacturer....I wondered why also, but did help with fleet and filling up cars on the fuel Island.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> The arrow is irrelevant to me. Not sure why the designer put that in there.
> 
> Enterprise Rental Car?


I worked for Hertz Corp


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> We had a fleet of 2,700 cars of every make amd every model and it's on every manufacturer....I wondered why also, but did help with fleet and fuel island on premises
> 
> I worked for Hertz Corp


We have Hertz here, but they want too much. Other rental companies are getting the business.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> We have Hertz here, but they want too much. Other rental companies are getting the business.


We are high for a reason....they only care about the business travelers at airport. They have a team that daily adds more and more fortune 500 companies to read the exclusive from us.

At our airport we make the others look like they are standing still with business travelers Monday thorough Friday.....but, it showed with lots of the fleet sitting weekends. So they fixed that and bought dollar/thirfty


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> We have Hertz here, but they want too much. Other rental companies are getting the business.


Says the Enterprise employee


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Says the Enterprise employee


What the public doesn't know....no matter where you rent at airports, it's 99.9% chance it's Hertz, Enterprise or Avis...they bought out eveyone and own the airports.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Says the Enterprise employee


Naw, I use Enterprise sometimes. Never work for a car rental, but I have worked for U-Haul.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> What the public doesn't know....no matter where you rent at airports, it's 99.9% chance it's Hertz, Enterprise or Avis


I actually haven't heard this brought up, but I'm guessing rideshare has hurt these companies big time.

I've taken several trips in recent years that I would have rented a car in the past. But don't anymore thanks to Uber.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> What the public doesn't know....no matter where you rent at airports, it's 99.9% chance it's Hertz, Enterprise or Avis


Yep, I picked up a cheap freak that turned down a car rental from Hertz. Promised to tip me in the app!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I actually haven't heard this brought up, but I'm guessing rideshare has hurt these companies big time.
> 
> I've taken several trips in recent years that I would have rented a car in the past. But don't anymore thanks to Uber.


Yes Noe it did....I was there when Uber got approved to drive here in the city(airport included) and my GM was pooping his pants. It hurt but Hertz always had the business travelers to fall back on....they just made the fleet smaller for less maintenance, leasing costs etc.......trust me they were hurting. But I think local cab took it harder. Yellow cab (Ztrip now) rebranded with a fleet of 400 brand new cars just to compete in my market.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I actually haven't heard this brought up, but I'm guessing rideshare has hurt these companies big time.
> 
> I've taken several trips in recent years that I would have rented a car in the past. But don't anymore thanks to Uber.


Yes, I spoke with some folks about getting a rental car in the morning. They usually say they will Uber around instead.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Yes, I spoke with some folks about getting a rental car in the morning. They usually say they will Uber around instead.


Yup. Best thing to do.

2011 went to NYC. 
First day, 3 parking garages cost us $90 plus tips since they weren't self park. All valet. 
Car stayed put the rest of the trip and we used taxis. 
Didn't really save money, but we did save time at least


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

90-100% utilization is all the companies want. They can shorten fleet, lay off people and they even sub contracted management companies to run the transport business ( cars from return row driven to work center, then back to rental rows).....these Hertz A-holes will always turn a sick profit, even with Lyft Uber and taxi


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> How many people here knew about the triangle (or arrow) by your gas gauge that shows what side to fill your tank on?
> 
> I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol


Quite simple, actually:

American made Cars: Gas filler on the Driver Side.
European Cars : Gas filler on the passenger side.

Dunno about the Asian Cars though, never drove one, never will.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Dunno about the Asian Cars though, never drove one, never will.


Yeah, hard to buy a nice car when driving for Uber.

So let me tell you about them

I own 2.

They're spectacular!


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, hard to buy a nice car when driving for Uber.
> 
> So let me tell you about them
> 
> ...


You sound reasonable&#8230; Time to up my medication.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Quite simple, actually:
> 
> American made Cars: Gas filler on the Driver Side.
> European Cars : Gas filler on the passenger side.
> ...


I have a Lincoln MKT and it's on the passenger side.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> I have a Lincoln MKT and it's on the passenger side.


Probably built for the export market?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> I have a Lincoln MKT and it's on the passenger side.


My Ford ranger got me to question American cars.
My beloved Lincoln LS( my dream car that I wanted more than anything) got me to truly hate American cars.

Ditch that Lincoln before it's too late!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> My Ford ranger got me to question American cars.
> My beloved Lincoln LS( my dream car that I wanted more than anything) got me to truly hate American cars.
> 
> Ditch that Lincoln before it's too late!


I had four Lincoln Town cars three of them I sold with 300,000 miles still have the forth with 200,000 miles. The MKT town car edition is made for livery use. It's a great vehicle so far. The continental is also a very well made vehicle and they also make a livery edition.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> Quite simple, actually:
> 
> American made Cars: Gas filler on the Driver Side.


Patently false. My Chevy's filler is on the pass side. I believe Corvette's are mid rear. Seems to me filler location is based on individual design not geography of manufacturer.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Patently false. My Chevy's filler is on the pass side. I believe Corvette's are mid rear. Seems to me filler location is based on individual design not geography of manufacturer.


Yes true


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I never knew. My '15 Mazda has the arrow. My '99 Chevy Blazer does not have an arrow that I can find.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

bsliv said:


> My '99 Chevy Blazer does not have an arrow that I can find.


That's because they knew you would be pumping gas into that Blazer so often that you wouldn't need the arrow


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

*Japanese (90%+ left):* Japanese cars are consistent within their model lines and even parent companies. The rate of exceptions is probably under 10% of vehicles produced in a given time period.

Honda/Acura: Left
Toyota/Lexus: Left
Nissan: Left (right: 350Z/G35 and 370Z/G37)
Mazda: Left (Mazda3 right due to Ford influence)
Mitsubishi: Left
Subaru: Right

*German: *German automarkers tend to place the filler on the right, more consistently than American cars.

BMW: Right
Mercedes-Benz: Right
VW/Audi: Right

*American:* My knowledge of American cars is less, but they tend to be less consistent within their model lines and as a whole. Also, the relationship between parent companies is murkier.

Ford: Right (new Mustang is left, old Mustangs are right, Probe is left probably due to Mazda influence)
Chevrolet cars: Left. 
Chevrolet Trucks/SUVs: Right
Dodge: Left (Viper is right)

*Korean:* 
Kia: Left
Hyundai: Left

Exceptions may include when automakers share platforms: Ford and Mazda shared many (Probe/MX-6, Mazda3/Focus, etc.)
https://www.quora.com/How-do-car-ma...ar-maker-or-do-they-swap-for-different-models


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's because they knew you would be pumping gas into that Blazer so often that you wouldn't need the arrow


That is so true... Had a blazer back in day but still think the Ford explorer I owned in 2008, which was a 2005 model, was even worse. It said 19 mpg, but was more like 13-15 range if lucky.....though it was the most beastly tank in the snow I ever driven in my life


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Quite simple, actually:
> 
> American made Cars: Gas filler on the Driver Side.
> European Cars : Gas filler on the passenger side.
> ...


This use to be more true but not any more , my Ford Explorer and Lincoln has the gas tank on the passenger side , however my cousin has a ford Fiesta and it's on the driver side my inlaws mustang is also on the driver side so go figure . I use to use the logic passenger side for foreign driver side for domestic too

I figured out the arrow thing when I first got my license i noticed it and checked my car, parents and friends car and came to the conclusion the arrow was pointing to the side the gas tank was .


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok, I stand corrected. UberDezNutz and bsliv are Car nuts like I am and I highly respect their input.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> Ok, I stand corrected. UberDezNutz and bsliv are Car nuts like I am and I highly respect their input.


If you liked cheap econoboxes instead of luxury, performance cars, we might get along better. 

When did the arrows start showing up on the gauges? Is there an arrow when the fill is under the license plate?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> When did the arrows start showing up on the gauges?


 No Idea when they started this.

I don't think anyone remembers the gas filler hole underneath the Taillights around here?

Example 1952 Cadillac:










Now that was a cool Idea!
When Cadillac's were still....Cadillac's.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

I had to change my vote because I voted first not knowing what "triangle"you were referring to, but assumed I had no idea. I call that the gas indicator, and I confess I only learned about it around a year ago.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm hoping for a NO winner on this poll...I'll feel better about me not knowing half my life.


You're only 10?!

Yeah, found it out a while back...so handy with rental cars, too.

How about the Star on elevators? That's a good one to realize...DOH!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> You're only 10?!
> 
> Yeah, found it out a while back...so handy with rental cars, too.
> 
> How about the Star on elevators? That's a good one to realize...DOH!


Lol....no not 10.....More like a figure of speech.
And yes, Learning it was so beneficial in rentals


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Off topic:

I always wondered, why do they have instructions in braille on the ATM Drive-through? I know a Friend who's blind but I have never seen him driving to an ATM. And, of course he doesn't own a Car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

The goal is 50/50 left/right.

Imagine if everyone had just left or right...half the pumps jammed while the other half sit pretty much empty. 



Snowblind said:


> Off topic:
> 
> I always wondered, why do they have instructions in braille on the ATM Drive-through? I know a Friend who's blind but I have never seen him driving to an ATM. And, of course he doesn't own a Car.


As an Uber driver you should know this...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> As an Uber driver you should know this...


I don't care if they're blind...

NO DRIVE THRU FOR YOU!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't care if they're blind...
> 
> NO DRIVE THRU FOR YOU!


How else they gonna get that nice crisp twenty to tip you?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> The goal is 50/50 left/right.
> 
> Imagine if everyone had just left or right...half the pumps jammed while the other half sit pretty much empty.


Rental pumps had long long extended pump hoses but had serious weights on the pulleys to retract hose and nozzle back to pole. When people pulled up wrong to fuel island , it was like lifting heavy weights to get the pump to other side and the risk of the damn nozzle coming out with full gas locked on nozzle spilling to ground....especially on a big SUV, pickups.

Learning the indicator a must in auto industry...lol


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Why is this featured?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Why is this featured?


Because it's the only clean post thread I ever started.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't see that triangle or arrow on BMW though.

And BMW and Benz fuel tanks are on the right-hand side (driver side in Australia ))))


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Because it's the only clean post thread I ever started.


Congrats!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

tinymoon said:


> I don't see that triangle or arrow on BMW though.
> 
> And BMW and Benz fuel tanks are on the right-hand side (driver side in Australia ))))


So for sure a US thing only I guess


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> The goal is 50/50 left/right.
> 
> Imagine if everyone had just left or right...half the pumps jammed while the other half sit pretty much empty.
> 
> As an Uber driver you should know this...


Bet he doesnt check the turn signal fluid either !


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Congrats!


Thank you, amd must admit, I was shocked also


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm thinking you should start more threads often.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Be honest on this poll. How many people here knew about the triangle (or arrow) by your gas gauge that shows what side to fill your tank on?
> 
> I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol
> 
> View attachment 196242


Why don't you make this a real poll and ask people for makes of vehicles and which side the gas tank fill is on. Do all GM's have the gas tank fill on the driver's side? Do all Fords have the gas tank fill up on the passenger side?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Be honest on this poll. How many people here knew about the triangle (or arrow) by your gas gauge that shows what side to fill your tank on?
> 
> I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol
> 
> View attachment 196242


You mean the Bermuda Triangle ?
Where all my cash disappears to at the gas pumps when i work at SUBSIDISING UBER !


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Bet he doesnt check the turn signal fluid either !


Here we go again! lol


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

bsliv said:


> Chevrolet Trucks/SUVs: Right


My '14 Silverado was definitely driver side.

I can see GM being possibly mixed since they don't always use American designs. Most of the small Chevys are designed by GM Korea, formerly Daiwoo.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, hard to buy a nice car when driving for Uber.
> 
> So let me tell you about them
> 
> ...


Japanese are all I've driven for the last thirty years and I've never been disappointed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Why don't you make this a real poll and ask people for makes of vehicles and which side the gas tank fill is on. Do all GM's have the gas tank fill on the driver's side? Do all Fords have the gas tank fill up on the passenger side?


Actually
The gas TANK is UNDER the vehicle and USUALLY CENTERED. for balance, weight distribution, lowered center of gravity, safety in accidents , etc.

The GAS FILLER TUBE will either be on the left or right side.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

First car company that puts it on both driver's and passenger's side...WIN!

At least with the Ants...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Quite simple, actually:
> 
> American made Cars: Gas filler on the Driver Side.


Completely wrong.








Mercury Mountaineer









Dodge Viper









Chevy Cobalt


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> First car company that puts it on both driver's and passenger's side...WIN!
> 
> At least with the Ants...


Ford F150, F250, F350 has been having dual tanks for years.
But foller tubes are usually both on left side.
In the 60's and 70' s the license plate was on spring hinge and you would lower plate to fill car rear center.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Ford F150, F250, F350 has been having dual tanks for years.
> But foller tubes are usually both on left side.
> In the *60's and 70' s the license plate was on spring hinge and you would lower plate to fill car rear center*.


And those were a pain in the ass-end...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Why is this featured?


Because it's a good read


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I just read this reasonable explanation of why they put them randomly on each side.

"In the United States and other countries in which motorists drive on the right side of the road, it is easier to turn right than to turn left across oncoming traffic. A majority of drivers will thus buy gas at stations they can enter by turning right. Suppose gas tanks were always on the driver’s side of the car. Drivers would then have to park on the right side of an open pump in order to fill their tanks. During crowded hours, all spots on the right sides of pumps would be filled even while most spots on the left sides of pumps remained empty."


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

2Cents said:


> Why is this featured?


Because deadmile did NOT request it to be...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I just read this reasonable explanation of why they put them randomly on each side.
> 
> "In the United States and other countries in which motorists drive on the right side of the road, it is easier to turn right than to turn left across oncoming traffic. A majority of drivers will thus buy gas at stations they can enter by turning right. Suppose gas tanks were always on the driver's side of the car. Drivers would then have to park on the right side of an open pump in order to fill their tanks. During crowded hours, all spots on the right sides of pumps would be filled even while most spots on the left sides of pumps remained empty."


Yeah, I sorta already said that, but whateves...lol


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Yeah, I sorta already said that, but whateves...lol


There's a lot of data here in short amount of time....you'll get credit for it, but two pages filled up fast and I missed it....lol...for sure no insult!!!

It is for sure true...I pass by a station to the right getting when I get my kids from school. When I look and see two cars on the left side of pumps, I keep driving and say to myself, I'll fill up later. To pull in, go all the around the lot to get to pumps on right side to fill up left side kinda turns me off getting gas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> First car company that puts it on both driver's and passenger's side...WIN!
> 
> At least with the Ants...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> The goal is 50/50 left/right.
> 
> Imagine if everyone had just left or right...half the pumps jammed while the other half sit pretty much empty.


This is where you have to be smarter then the gas pump. Just drive your vehicle in through the opposite way. The last time I checked a gas pump had an IQ of 17.

I wonder if Polish NASCAR puts the fuel fill on the passenger side so that the fill man has to run in front of moving vehicles with 20 gallons of very high octane gas in his arms?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Trivial?
> Knowing what that arrow is there for is life changing


Wait . . .
They have an arrow. ?

When they start this ?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lol.....how much would it actually cost as an option????


"Yet another solution would be to have two fuel entry doors, one on each side. That notion, however, fails on cost. According to Rick Asher, a spokesman for General Motors, the cost of putting a gas cap on both sides of a vehicle would far exceed the value of the added convenience for the vast majority of people."


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

tinymoon said:


> I don't see that triangle or arrow on BMW though.


On a 6er:


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> On a 6er:
> 
> View attachment 196265


Nice car....is that yours??
I know they are also on Range Rovers


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Figured it out in high school. Tis unspoken knowledge and easy to overlook.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol.....how much would it actually cost as an option????
> 
> "Yet another solution would be to have two fuel entry doors, one on each side. That notion, however, fails on cost. According to Rick Asher, a spokesman for General Motors, the cost of putting a gas cap on both sides of a vehicle would far exceed the value of the added convenience for the vast majority of people."


Once again, something already stated by moi...Great Minds, I guess


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol.....how much would it actually cost as an option????
> 
> "Yet another solution would be to have two fuel entry doors, one on each side. That notion, however, fails on cost. According to Rick Asher, a spokesman for General Motors, the cost of putting a gas cap on both sides of a vehicle would far exceed the value of the added convenience for the vast majority of people."


Put them behind the car again !

Anyone here own a 65 chevy or GMC truck ? With the 20 gallon tank sloshing around right behind the seat.
Metal dashboards didnt NEED Armoral !
20 gallons of gas and the battery right behind the seat in the cab.

What could possibly go wrong . . .

Pinto.



jgiun1 said:


> We had a fleet of 2,700 cars of every make & model and it's put on gauge by every manufacturer....I wondered why also, but did help with fleet and filling up cars on the fuel Island.
> 
> I worked for Hertz Corp


Got a discount code for buying used rental cars ?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I forget exactly when I learned it but it was years ago. I don't know why car manufacturers took it from behind the license plates. It didn't matter what pumps we drove up to when the inlet was behind the plates.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

My guess is the way cars are made now with plastic bumpers made to flex, that would probably not pass government safety standards with having fill tubes in rear exposed.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> My guess is the way cars are made now with plastic bumpers made to flex, that would probably not pass government safety standards with having fill tubes in rear exposed


That and it was a pain in the ass-end!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> My guess is the way cars are made now with plastic bumpers made to flex, that would probably not pass government safety standards with having fill tubes in rear exposed


 Yeah, I guess you could still get gas if you were rear ended as well. Less likely to affect the fuel inlet that way I suppose.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Yeah, I sorta already said that, but whateves...lol


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> That and it was a pain in the ass-end!


I did own a Corvette, just a mid 80's non rare one, nothing special....it was actually weird & pain in the BUTT filling it up where trunk lid was


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

It's not a triangle. It's an arrow or ....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well the filler tubes Used to be metal.
Now they are rubber.

67 cents a foot. Put one wherever you want.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> It's not a triangle. It's an arrow or ....
> View attachment 196275


Government spy cam in every car....lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I did own a Corvette, just a mid 80's non rare one, nothing special....it was actually weird & pain in the BUTT filling it up where trunk lid was


Only no trunk.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Only no trunk.


Deck lid


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Government spy cam in every car....lol


Onstar has reported you had an accident .
The car has been disabled and help has been alerted.
Your position has been recorded . . .

Nope . . . what if you have to run over 1 of the 2 guys shooting at you ?

What if you didnt feel like doing paperwork ?

Look up at the roof of your car.
See the little microphone ?
If you dont see it, FEEL the fabric. It is there. Car manufacturers sell your data even if you refuse to subscribe.
There is a little black box that also records accident data.

Tutorials on Youtube instructing how to remove without affecting car performance.
Toss Big Brother out.

The technology will be in your homes soon.
Besides your t.v.'s, computers, and smart phones.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 196273


Must admit Noe, There's more data than the tuneman777 advice thread to sort through. At least all good positive stuff here so far.....my bad to UberLaLa if I stepped on his posts


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Government spy cam in every car....lol


A lot of new cars and future cars will have internet connection and a microphone and almost all new cars made nowadays are heavily computerized instead of hydraulics like in the old days. If it has a computer and internet connection, theoretically, information and diagnostic stats can be sent out from your car in the future, lol.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm British, and I drive a Honda.
An arrow like this for which side the steering wheel is on would save me a lot of confusion.
But, alas, typical Asian racism doesn't consider my plight. 
I had a BMW before this, and the Germans, it turns out, are just as racist.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

htboston said:


> A lot of new cars and future cars will have internet connection and a microphone and almost all new cars made nowadays are heavily computerized instead of hydraulics like in the old days. If it has a computer and internet connection, theoretically, information and diagnostic stats can be sent out from your car in the future, lol.


Yes we know.
$2,000.00 worth of gas pedal and throttle body electronic sensors INSTEAD of a $29.00 accelerator cable !
Agenda 21 price cars out of reach.
Think i will restore a 3 speed manual mustang with a straight 6 and points.
NOTHING electronic.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Must admit Noe, There's more data than the tuneman777 advice thread to sort through. At least all good positive stuff here so far.....my bad to UberLaLa if I stepped on his posts


No worries Mang....j/k. 



tohunt4me said:


> Yes we know.
> $2,000.00 worth of gas pedal and throttle body electronic sensors INSTEAD of a $29.00 accelerator cable !
> Agenda 21 price cars out of reach.
> Think i will restore a 3 speed manual mustang with a straight 6 and points.
> NOTHING electronic.


The good 'ol days...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

So
On British motorcycles
Is the throttle on the Left ?
Try being American and being forced to shift manuel transmission left handed for the first time. Steering is actually on right hand side in japan. That is why instrumentation is in center of dashboard for cheaper japanese models.



UberLaLa said:


> No worries Mang....j/k.
> 
> The good 'ol days...


Change every 30k tune up set timing change points . . .how many here own a timing light ?
#1 T.D.C.

I worked on one womans minivan, the timing was 180° off !
The computer kept it running !
Catalytic convertor got so hot the carpet melted !
Backfired and blew the muffler off !
Damn Plymouth. Had to break motor mount and jack up engine to access the timing belt. Who sticks a motor mount through the center of a timing belt cover ?

Seems like something Uber would do.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Be honest on this poll. How many people here knew about the triangle (or arrow) by your gas gauge that shows what side to fill your tank on?
> 
> I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol
> 
> View attachment 196242


I never knew about it until reading this post. True story??


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I never knew about it until reading this post. True story??


Yep...didn't know until about 1
1/2 years in at rental place I worked. (Late 2011 roughly, I voted NO (because I never noticed it before) plus the fact 95% of the workers knew, and I didn't... Lol


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Be honest on this poll. How many people here knew about the triangle (or arrow) by your gas gauge that shows what side to fill your tank on?
> 
> I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol
> 
> View attachment 196242


Thanks, I've been driving rental cars on a few occasions and had to stop and get out to look which side it's on before driving up to a pump.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

See how driving Uber and being on UP can improve one's life!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> See how driving Uber and being on UP can improve one's life!


Sound like a good time to add tuneman777 and open up the advice section on this thread for those hard to get questions answered.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Sound like a good time to add tuneman777 and open up the advice section on this thread for those hard to get questions answered.


He knew of the 'triangle' before birth...no need to waste his time on such trivial things.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Nice car....is that yours??
> I know they are also on Range Rovers


Yes...well, "ours"...never heard the end of it from her when I used it to Uber one day.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol


Same here. Maybe 3 years ago -- around the same time I found out about this:


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> View attachment 196414


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Be honest on this poll. How many people here knew about the triangle (or arrow) by your gas gauge that shows what side to fill your tank on?
> 
> I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol
> 
> View attachment 196242


I just figured the correct side to fill was where the little gas door was


----------



## TeslaSD (Jun 26, 2017)

I think Tesla never got the memo on the triangles...


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

The arrow is so you know what side of the car your passenger should be on


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> Rental pumps had long long extended pump hoses but had serious weights on the pulleys to retract hose and nozzle back to pole. When people pulled up wrong to fuel island , it was like lifting heavy weights to get the pump to other side and the risk of the damn nozzle coming out with full gas locked on nozzle spilling to ground....especially on a big SUV, pickups.
> 
> Learning the indicator a must in auto industry...lol


Costco does the same. Sometimes you'll see 4-5 cars lined up on one side of the island while the other side is half the line. I just pull up to the shortest line regardless of where the pump is located.

Amazing how many people don't know that the hose will reach either side.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Amazing how many people don't know that the hose will reach either side.


Said the bishop to the nun.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Quite simple, actually:
> 
> American made Cars: Gas filler on the Driver Side.
> European Cars : Gas filler on the passenger side.
> ...


That's not how it works at all. Ever since the Americans moved the filler neck from behind the license plate, the placement has been inconsistent. GM may be the worst offender for it but half their cars have it on the left and the other half have it on their right. It's extremely annoying when you have 2 GM's and they differ in side. Lately they've been mostly right hand.

I can't think of a consistent company when it comes to the filler neck location



kc ub'ing! said:


> Patently false. My Chevy's filler is on the pass side. I believe Corvette's are mid rear. Seems to me filler location is based on individual design not geography of manufacturer.


Same. It used to be the sub compact and compact got it on the right, and the mid size and full size car got it on the left.

The Corvette hasn't had it on the top of the trunk since 1997. The C5 was the first Corvette to have it on the side like everyone else.

I'm thinking there was regulations against center mounted filler necks. 1996 was the last year of the Caprice/Impala SS, Fleetwood, and Roadmaster and they were the last cars to have the filler neck behind the license plate. The C4 Corvette can be considered in the same category even if it's technically on top of the trunk.



UberLaLa said:


> The goal is 50/50 left/right.
> 
> Imagine if everyone had just left or right...half the pumps jammed while the other half sit pretty much empty.
> 
> As an Uber driver you should know this...


Busy gas stations have hoses that extend to the other side so it doesn't matter which side you use.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

observer said:


> Costco does the same. Sometimes you'll see 4-5 cars lined up on one side of the island while the other side is half the line. I just pull up to the shortest line regardless of where the pump is located.
> 
> Amazing how many people don't know that the hose will reach either side.


I think damage to car is one reason for the ease of pumping on the correct side, atleast at work.....I remember the extended hoses had flex knuckles on them and filling up opposite side used to put that huge steel piece in line with the middle trunk.....seen thousands of deep scratches across trunks from that. If pulley or weights acted up, that knuckle used to lay down on the trunk and not a pretty ending for paint job when it retracted back into to the pole.

One reason I'll never buy a rental fleet vehicle.....too much abuse for a short amount of time. I seen cars go to 8k-10k upwards of 15,000 miles before oil changes regularly ....everything was based on utilizing the fleet and running tight, sometimes real tight. First things that were pulled when tight (amd it was always tight) were PM (preventative maintenance) I've seen cars with slow leak tires filled with air and rented. They never cared, it was about revenue and getting the cars rented and let the insurance worry about the flat at customers Hotel....... It's for sure a scum business!!!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

3.75 said:


> That's not how it works at all. Ever since the Americans moved the filler neck from behind the license plate, the placement has been inconsistent. GM may be the worst offender for it but half their cars have it on the left and the other half have it on their right. It's extremely annoying when you have 2 GM's and they differ in side. Lately they've been mostly right hand.
> 
> I can't think of a consistent company when it comes to the filler neck location
> 
> ...


_NLR..._



jgiun1 said:


> I think damage to car is one reason for the ease of pumping on the correct side, atleast at work.....I remember the extended hoses had flex knuckles on them and filling up opposite side used to put that huge steel piece in line with the middle trunk.....seen thousands of deep scratches across trunks from that. If pulley or weights acted up, that knuckle used to lay down on the trunk and not a pretty ending for paint job when it retracted back into to the pole.
> 
> One reason I'll never buy a rental fleet vehicle.....too much abuse for a short amount of time. I seen cars go to 8k-10k upwards of 15,000 miles before oil changes regularly ....everything was based on utilizing the fleet and running tight, sometimes real tight. First things that were pulled when tight (amd it was always tight) were PM (preventative maintenance) I've seen cars with slow leak tires filled with air and rented. They never cared, it was about revenue and getting the cars rented and let the insurance worry about the flat at customers Hotel....... It's for sure a scum business!!!!!


Bingo


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> I think damage to car is one reason for the ease of pumping on the correct side, atleast at work.....I remember the extended hoses had flex knuckles on them and filling up opposite side used to put that huge steel piece in line with the middle trunk.....seen thousands of deep scratches across trunks from that. If pulley or weights acted up, that knuckle used to lay down on the trunk and not a pretty ending for paint job when it retracted back into to the pole.
> 
> One reason I'll never buy a rental fleet vehicle.....too much abuse for a short amount of time. I seen cars go to 8k-10k upwards of 15,000 miles before oil changes regularly ....everything was based on utilizing the fleet and running tight, sometimes real tight. First things that were pulled when tight (amd it was always tight) were PM (preventative maintenance) I've seen cars with slow leak tires filled with air and rented. They never cared, it was about revenue and getting the cars rented and let the insurance worry about the flat at customers Hotel....... It's for sure a scum business!!!!!


The hoses at Costco are one solid rubber/plastic hose, they don't use connectors. The retracting system is also selfcontained and must be some kind of spring loaded because it works pretty good and the only visible part is the wire.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

observer said:


> The hoses at Costco are one solid rubber/plastic hose, they don't use connectors. The retracting system is also selfcontained and must be some kind of spring loaded because it works pretty good and the only visible part is the wire.


Yup, Costco does it right.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm hoping for a NO winner on this poll...I'll feel better about me not knowing half my life.


In fairness, this hasn't been done forever. Prior to the idiot proof arrow, people would find out where to put the gas on their first fill up.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> The arrow is irrelevant to me. Not sure why the designer put that in there.
> 
> Enterprise Rental Car?


They added that years ago knowing millennial's would need such assistance in near future.










corniilius said:


> In fairness, this hasn't been done forever. Prior to the idiot proof arrow, people would find out where to put the gas on their first fill up.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Be honest on this poll. How many people here knew about the triangle (or arrow) by your gas gauge that shows what side to fill your tank on?
> 
> I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol
> 
> View attachment 196242


You are all wrong! That "triangle" in fact is a factory installed 
"Uber Emergency GPS"
It's operation is very user-friendly.
If your gps was to fail on your phone, simply follow the "triangle" and keep on turning left until you reach the pick up point and/or destination. Easy peasy


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

If you’re a driver and didn’t know this basic aspect then you have no business driving let alone transporting others.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

If you're a driver and had to rely on the triangle to fill up your tank then you have no business driving let alone transporting others.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

I learned it from a pax; I drove him to work at a gas station. I don't recall how the subject came up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> Be honest on this poll. How many people here knew about the triangle (or arrow) by your gas gauge that shows what side to fill your tank on?
> 
> I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol
> 
> View attachment 196242


I've known it for a long time, but when I bought a new car with the tank on the other side it still took me a dozen trips pulling up to the wrong side of the pumps before remembering where the tank was.

It's only useful in a strange car AND if you remember to check BECAUSE you're in a strange car.

I'm on automatic pilot when I pull in to get gas, unfortunately.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> If you're a driver and didn't know this basic aspect then you have no business driving let alone transporting others.


What.....lol



bsliv said:


> If you're a driver and had to rely on the triangle to fill up your tank then you have no business driving let alone transporting others.


So true.....lol


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I have one of those arrows, but its pointed in the wrong direction!


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Be honest on this poll. How many people here knew about the triangle (or arrow) by your gas gauge that shows what side to fill your tank on?
> 
> I learned about it five years ago and never even noticed it before.....lol
> 
> View attachment 196242


Mine is opposite.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

stpetej said:


> Mine is opposite.


You mean arrow not pointing the correct way the gas fill cap is on? Opposite


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Wow America


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> Wow America


This is why I can't wait to leave this nation of ignorance. It's systematic here. Thank god I had my early education in another country.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I knew about it but not until probably 2-3 years ago. Late into my driving life, lol. Didn't really think about it, that's why


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> I knew about it but not until probably 2-3 years ago. Late into my driving life, lol. Didn't really think about it, that's why


Ditto for me


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Thats not the tank, it's the fill nozzle

Tanks themselves can be all sorts of places, and even more than one


----------



## WholesomeUber (Jun 15, 2018)

bsliv said:


> *Japanese (90%+ left):* Japanese cars are consistent within their model lines and even parent companies. The rate of exceptions is probably under 10% of vehicles produced in a given time period.
> 
> Honda/Acura: Left
> Toyota/Lexus: Left
> ...


Cad SRX: right side.


----------

